# Making bladed jigs, vibrating jigs



## jimboski55 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey guys, did a DIY video showing how to make high quality inexpensive bladed jigs, then I took them out and tried them on an inland bass lake, very easy, very cost effective if you like to use these lures


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Awesome tutorial and great footage! Love it


----------



## jimboski55 (Jul 26, 2018)

allwayzfishin said:


> Awesome tutorial and great footage! Love it


Thank you sir, have fun doing it being somewhat of a garage geek with fishin stuff


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Where do you live Jim?

After watching this video, I ordered some of those spinner blades,,,, Ebay bulk.
& I'm almost ready to start pouring up a slew of large ROADRUNNERS, & In-line weight-forward jigs & harnesses.
You might be interested in helping,,,,,, If you were close by,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

